# El Ejército ucraniano liquida en minutos una columna de blindados rusos que se dirigía a asaltar Kiev



## juster (10 Mar 2022)

El Ejército de Ucrania liquida una columna de blindados rusos que iba a asaltar Kiev


Este jueves, un grupo de más de una docena de blindados ha sido liquidado por fuego de mortero cuando avanzaba hacia la capital de Ucrania.




okdiario.com





OJALA SIGAN ASI !!!!


----------



## perrasno (10 Mar 2022)

-Ni pincho, será o un videojuego o de otra guerra o será una columna ucraniana
-Ignore por sucnormal globalista.


----------



## VYP de Álava (10 Mar 2022)

Y mientras el Puton escondido. Ir a por lana y salir trasquilado versión Dios.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Mar 2022)

1 !!!

  


LOS OTROS SUDANDO UN COJON 

A 30 KM POR HORA TIRANDO PALANTE





yo creo que de otros APC han aprovechado la balasera para bajarse del APC a ver si habita tabaco o patatas fritas por las tiendas 


​


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (10 Mar 2022)

perrasno dijo:


> -Ni pincho, será o un videojuego o de otra guerra o será una columna ucraniana
> -Ignore por sucnormal globalista.



¿Destruyen su propia columna usando bayraktars?



No parece lo más habitual.

Antes me creo que estén destruyendo material abandonado, aunque también podrían reaprovecharlo.


----------



## perrasno (10 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> ¿Destruyen su propia columna usando bayraktars?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prácticamente todo lo que vemos en esta guerra es propaganda ucra.


----------



## MITIO (10 Mar 2022)

Ya se empieza a notarse la llegada de los anticarro 88 mms hibridos recargables y ecológicos facilitados por Viruelo






O, al precio que está la gasolina, mejor prenderles fuego.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (10 Mar 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Y mientras el Puton escondido. Ir a por lana y salir trasquilado versión Dios.




Osease que dios mismito o parecido a putin , aun pudiendo no hace nada para paliar el desastre y no sera por no tener posibles ni poderes.
Anda que dioses me deis y a la mierda los mande , total por lo que hacen en bien de la paz del mundo.?


----------



## Widowmaker (10 Mar 2022)

Cuanto más se alargue la guerra, peor para Europa.


----------



## rejon (10 Mar 2022)

Una de las fotos que se están enviando los generales rusos por what's up.


----------



## VYP de Álava (10 Mar 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Osease que dios mismito o parecido a putin , aun pudiendo no hace nada para paliar el desastre y no sera por no tener posibles ni poderes.
> Anda que dioses me deis y a la mierda los mande , total por lo que hacen en bien de la paz del mundo.?



En este embrollo se ha metido el pitufo soviético solo, le va a salir muy cara esa estupidez. En este punto creo que su mejor final es acabar en una caja de pino y que pare este absurdo cuanto antes.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (10 Mar 2022)

Widowmaker dijo:


> Cuanto más se alargue la guerra, peor para Europa.



A saber igual a alguien le da por hacer negocio, en mas de un desastre mundial algunos han hecho negocio de que tendriamos mares y oceanos de no aver dios creado un diluvio "universal" .
Anda que?


----------



## juster (10 Mar 2022)

VALE LA PENA VER ESTAS ARMAS !!!!


----------



## Adrian1 (10 Mar 2022)

El Gobierno ruso ha prohibido este jueves la exportación de material de telecomunicaciones, equipamiento médico, automóviles y piezas, equipamiento agrícola, eléctrico y de tecnología hasta finales de 2022. 
"Es una respuesta lógica a las sanciones impuestas contra Rusia y su objetivo es asegurar el funcionamiento sin interrupciones de sectores clave de la economía", recoge un comunicado del Ministerio de Economía.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (10 Mar 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> En este embrollo se ha metido el pitufo soviético solo, le va a salir muy cara esa estupidez. En este punto creo que su mejor final es acabar en una caja de pino y que pare este absurdo cuanto antes.



Sucnor al ignore


----------



## Nicors (10 Mar 2022)

Adrian1 dijo:


> El Gobierno ruso ha prohibido este jueves la exportación de material de telecomunicaciones, equipamiento médico, automóviles y piezas, equipamiento agrícola, eléctrico y de tecnología hasta finales de 2022.
> "Es una respuesta lógica a las sanciones impuestas contra Rusia y su objetivo es asegurar el funcionamiento sin interrupciones de sectores clave de la economía", recoge un comunicado del Ministerio de Economía.



Pues muy bien, menos basura rusa.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (10 Mar 2022)

GO UKRANIA GO


----------



## pagesitofeliz (10 Mar 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> En este embrollo se ha metido el pitufo soviético solo, le va a salir muy cara esa estupidez. En este punto creo que su mejor final es acabar en una caja de pino y que pare este absurdo cuanto antes.



Lo mejor que podriais hacer algunos es no mentar la soga en casa del ahorcado , mas mejor seria mirar de quitarle al putin ese lo del boton rojo nuclear , de no ser porque estoy jubilado y lo mio no es la guerra y solo me llena y complace el amor a mas de hacerlo y complacer y poco mas.
Anda que vais apañados si esperais que lo haga yo.


----------



## VYP de Álava (10 Mar 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Lo mejor que podriais hacer algunos es no mentar la soga en casa del ahorcado , mas mejor seria mirar de quitarle al putin ese lo del boton rojo nuclear , de no ser porque estoy jubilado y lo mio no es la guerra y solo me llena y complace el amor a mas de hacerlo y complacer y poco mas.
> Anda que vais apañados si esperais que lo haga yo.



Que sí que ya nos conocemos las mamarrachadas de la propaganda putiniana. Que se le ocurra tirar un misli nuclear que en un hora llega la playa hasta Kazajistán.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (10 Mar 2022)

Menudo ridiculo esta haciendo Putina, otro ridiculo como el de Afganistan, esta gente solo sabe conquistar con poblaciones de 1 millon de habitantes a lo Chechenia (Con un numero de bajas enorme).

Gente ridicula, en fin, patetico.

Por eso es tan importante seguir enviando armamento, los rusos tienen que dejarse mucha chatarra y cadaveres para que aprendan que su lugar es la estepa con sus peliculas sovieticas y su alcoholismo.


----------



## rejon (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## CharlesBPayaso (10 Mar 2022)

Ha analizado ese video un youtuber de esos que entiende y ahí no ha pasado ná... ha caído algún proyectil de artillería pero eso no les hace nada a los tanques.


----------



## Guaguei (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Von Rudel (10 Mar 2022)

No es un hilo para política.


----------



## El Exterminador (10 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Una de las fotos que se están enviando los generales rusos por what's up.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977572



Los amiguetes de azov y la rada


----------



## George Orwell (10 Mar 2022)

¿Qué ha sido esta vez Call of Duty o Battlefield?


----------



## tremeño (10 Mar 2022)

Para más inri , el pantuflo odia a los rusos


----------



## pasabaporaqui (10 Mar 2022)

Si algo le sobra a Rusia son misiles , si se pone un dron encima de las tropas rusas lo tiran abajo en 0,.
La propaganda a todo trapo

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Coviban (10 Mar 2022)

Extra! Extra! 

Los ucranianos destrozan al ejército ruso y los rusos queman hospitales.


----------



## Matgiber11 (10 Mar 2022)

Que te den por culo amego


----------



## Aventino (11 Mar 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> No es un hilo para política.



Ciertamente.
Es un hilo para el _sub-foro Conspiraciones_


----------



## Noega (11 Mar 2022)

EN HONOR A LA VERDAD....

Absolutamente falso que hubiesen destruido convoy alguno,apenas un breve castigo artillero con ligeros efectos en los carros a pesar de lo aparatoso de las explosiones, tras lo cual emprenden de forma ordenada la marcha , como se puede ver en el video completo , perfectamente explicado por Yago del canal : cosas militares.
Interesante ademas descubrir la ubicacion de la columna , Brovari , pegadito a Kiev , casi cerrando el cerco a la capital...
A partir del minuto 9
Que por cierto , si despues de dos años de plandemia , contada con una sola voz, sin admitir discrepancia alguna , aun os seguiis creyendo la version de los medios oficiales, mereceis que os sigan engañando como a borregos....


----------



## Larsil (11 Mar 2022)

Tienen que ir por los putos praos, no las putas carreteras.


----------



## CommiePig (11 Mar 2022)

es artillería ucraniana, jodiendo una avanzadilla acorazada rusa

segun los massmierda

escrito esto, OJALÁ sea cierto

Putin es un matón, que se ha aliado con otro matón, el genocida vírico chino


----------



## quilómetro cero (11 Mar 2022)

Stingers + Javelins + Drones = Pa habernos matao.


----------



## gabrielo (11 Mar 2022)

creo que hay noticias buenas en ucrania en cuestión de minutos la bolsa a subido de menos medio punto a mas del 3 por ciento de forma vertical


----------



## supercuernos (11 Mar 2022)

Resistir es heroico, sin duda, pero Putin esta haciendo lo que quiere en Ucrania.
De guerra aun quedan 15 días, esta pensado todo para 1 mes de operaciones militares.


----------



## rejon (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mongolo471 (11 Mar 2022)

Eso lo vi ayer por la noche, y dejan seguir todo el centro de la columna. Eso de luchar en campos abiertos es más complicado de lo que parece para quien defiende.




MITIO dijo:


> Ya se empieza a notarse la llegada de los anticarro 88 mms hibridos recargables y ecológicos facilitados por Viruelo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977565
> 
> O, al precio que está la gasolina, mejor prenderles fuego.



Sigo diciendo que han enviado mierda porque sí, en lugar de mandar TOW que van a ser sustituidos por los spike o los mismos spike.


----------



## rejon (11 Mar 2022)

Hoy se cumplen 15 días de la invasión. Ucrania ya ha resistido el triple de tiempo de lo que se predecía en algunos análisis (y de lo que yo mismo creía).

Es realmente impresionante cómo está Ucrania humillando a Putin y poniendo de manifiesto las carencias del ejército ruso.


----------



## Kbkubito (11 Mar 2022)

juster dijo:


> El Ejército de Ucrania liquida una columna de blindados rusos que iba a asaltar Kiev
> 
> 
> Este jueves, un grupo de más de una docena de blindados ha sido liquidado por fuego de mortero cuando avanzaba hacia la capital de Ucrania.
> ...



Blindados con.mortero? Y una polla.


----------



## Dan Daly (11 Mar 2022)

Ni me he molestado en ver la noticia. 
Ningún ejército va a asaltar Kiev y el OP es un analfabeto militar al pensar eso. Si la cosa dura mucho y se les pone mal (el tiempo juega en su contra), los rusos harán lo de la Segunda Guerra de Chechenia en Grozny.


----------



## Julc (11 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hoy se cumplen 15 días de la invasión. Ucrania ya ha resistido el triple de tiempo de lo que se predecía en algunos análisis (y de lo que yo mismo creía).
> 
> Es realmente impresionante cómo está Ucrania humillando a Putin y poniendo de manifiesto las carencias del ejército ruso.



En esos análisis, ¿tenian en cuenta a los civiles?


----------



## Mongolo471 (11 Mar 2022)

Julc dijo:


> En esos análisis, ¿tenian en cuenta a los civiles?



Después del COVID, ya nadie tiene en cuenta los civiles... tal vez es el quid de la cuestión.


----------



## Vctrlnz (11 Mar 2022)

juster dijo:


> El Ejército de Ucrania liquida una columna de blindados rusos que iba a asaltar Kiev
> 
> 
> Este jueves, un grupo de más de una docena de blindados ha sido liquidado por fuego de mortero cuando avanzaba hacia la capital de Ucrania.
> ...



Rusos rojos muertos abono para mi huerto.
El mundo sería mejor con 140 millones de rusos muertos.
Dejarían de financiar además a la eta, a podemos, a IU, a Cuba, a Veneziela etc etc


----------



## NXT (11 Mar 2022)

perrasno dijo:


> -Ni pincho, será o un videojuego o de otra guerra o será una columna ucraniana
> -Ignore por sucnormal globalista.



Otro ingenuo adorador de tiranos que se cree que hay un bando bueno que tiene toda la razón.


----------



## Vilux (11 Mar 2022)

juster dijo:


> El Ejército de Ucrania liquida una columna de blindados rusos que iba a asaltar Kiev
> 
> 
> Este jueves, un grupo de más de una docena de blindados ha sido liquidado por fuego de mortero cuando avanzaba hacia la capital de Ucrania.
> ...



Cae algún morterazo pero no se ha liquidado nada o casi nada.

Pero hay que lanzar bulos para animar a los ucropitecos a inmolarse.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (11 Mar 2022)

¿Título del videojuego?
¿Battlefield Ukrainian Warzone?


----------



## M. Priede (11 Mar 2022)

juster dijo:


> El Ejército de Ucrania liquida una columna de blindados rusos que iba a asaltar Kiev
> 
> 
> Este jueves, un grupo de más de una docena de blindados ha sido liquidado por fuego de mortero cuando avanzaba hacia la capital de Ucrania.
> ...



Mezclan diferentes imágenes y al final vemos a los carros de combate reanudar la marcha. ¿Dónde está la 'liquidación'?


----------



## M. Priede (11 Mar 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Cae algún morterazo pero no se ha liquidado nada o casi nada.
> 
> Pero hay que lanzar bulos para animar a los ucropitecos a inmolarse.



Es que son tan bobos que ponen el vídeo donde lo único que se ve es una columna de carros que reanuda la marcha.

Hemos visto vehículos de transporte de tropas, camiones y coches destruidos, pero tanques, pocos. Ucrania ya no tiene aviación ni defensa antiaérea.


----------

